# Berrien Springs SW Michigan Swap at Jim's Vintage Bicycles



## jpromo (Jun 1, 2012)

I met Jim at a small local swap and he told me about a meet the 16-17 of this month June 2012 at his bicycle shop! He's a very spirited high wheeler type fellow that we all love.

I don't believe he's on the Cabe but it promises to be a good time so I figured I'd do a little advertising for him. I'll call him for guesstimated times and post those when I find out but here's his craigslist ad and his website for now.

And, if I recall correctly, swap spaces are free! So fill yer van, camper, truck bed, hatchback, station wagon, cycletruck?.. and come on out.

http://swmi.craigslist.org/bik/3037916798.html

http://jimsvintagebikes.com/


----------



## jpromo (Jun 4, 2012)

*June 15-17*

Talked to Jim today and he said there will be festivities occurring that whole weekend, friday through sunday starting around 8am and running through the day.

Hope to see some of you there! I aim to bring as much as a Subaru Outback can fit.


----------



## rlhender (Jun 5, 2012)

That is the same weekend as Blue Moon's swap in Chi Town????   Jim is a great guy to deal with, I hope its a good turn out that weekend, I know I will be there with alot of bikes and parts to move at great prices...

If your going please let us know here and we will pass it on to Jim

Rick


----------



## rideahiggins (Jun 7, 2012)

*Swap meet*

I'll be there. Since this one's so close I'll have to pack the truck and trailer extra full. Should be alot of street traffic. It's only 30 miles north of the Notre Dame campus in South Bend Indiana. I'll probably bring some local made bikes like a Colson Evans made in Plymoth MI. an 1895 Ariel made in Goshen IN. A Ben Hur made in South Bend if I remember right.


----------



## rlhender (Jun 13, 2012)

one more day......


----------



## jpromo (Jun 13, 2012)

rlhender said:


> one more day......




Yes, indeed! I shall likely be out Friday evening to camp out for Saturday. Wish I had better means of getting more stuff out there.. hmm.. may have to get creative.


----------



## rlhender (Jun 14, 2012)

A few bikes I am bringing to the swap....I am not planning on bringing much of the same stuff home so there will be some deals to be had..

1957 or 58? Schwinn Green Phantom good rider all original
Schwinn B6
Schwinn Hornet
3 Schwinn Hornets all blue (PRETTY NICE)
69 Schwinn Pea Picker 
Schwinn straight bar rat bike with Original tank
52" repop High wheel bike
Schwinn Cycle truck (missisng basket)
20''Schwinn DX
65 Schwinn stingray SD frame,chaingaurd and cranks (nice repaint Violet)
New raw(no paint) Pedal car

A ton of parts and a few more bikes

See ya in the morning


----------

